# Qui a son iPad? :)



## Thr_ju (25 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde!

Bon bah ça y est, j'ai la bête! Je me suis d'abord pointé à l'Apple Store Opéra, et je me suis mis dans la queue. Vite découragé par la foule, j'ai décidé d'aller voir chez Surcouf. Et là, Une pauvre quinzaine de personnes qui faisait la queue (à 16h15). J'ai donc fait la queue 45 minutes et suis reparti avec mon iPad 2 noir 32G WiFi et la smart cover grise... 

Et vous et vous?


----------



## Quentiiin (25 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi, enfin. Je pars dans 2 semaines pour 1 mois de voyage, alors c'était aujourd'hui ou jamais. 
J'avais réservé le blanc wifi 64Go à la Fnac d'italy 2, je me suis pointé à 16h, et ils ont créé une queue pour ceux qui avaient réservé. J'étais dans les premiers. 
A noter, il n'y avait pas beaucoup de smartcover non plus, elles se sont arrachées. 
J'ai attendu un bon moment, mais maintenant, c'est bon.


----------



## Sipadan (25 Mars 2011)

Arrivé a l'ouverture d'un Darty de province cet aprem avec un bouquin, 3 heures d'attente plus tard j'ai eu le premier des qq Ipads qu'ils ont reçus, devant une file de 10 personnes.... Incroyable pour un petit revendeur du fin fond du Sud Ouest.

Reparti avec pad 32 noir, cover bleue et une bouteille de champagne offerte par le magasin pour ma patience, ça c'est du service!!

Merci Darty AGEN


----------



## Babyfasty (25 Mars 2011)

Moi j'ai eu l'iPada darty
Il en avait ke 1 modele 3G a 64 go et il etait pr moi pcq j'étais le premier


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mars 2011)

j'ai le mien, qui est en cours de synchro

3G 64 Go ave la smart cover rouge que je voulais Youhou!

par contre j'ai pas pris la sim, il faudra que j'aille chez orange ce week-end ou à la frac!


----------



## Thr_ju (25 Mars 2011)

Haha! ça fait bien plaisir tout ça.

Le mien est en cours de syncro également.


----------



## davidcaro2 (25 Mars 2011)

17h30, je vais chez darty cherbourg... ils me disent qu'ils ont encore des ipad mais en pack avec leur assurance 1 an, 49 euros (casse/vol), en vente indissociable (comme par hasard).

Je dit ok, j'arrive en caisse , je paye et au moment de signer leur assurance, je lit en tout petit : l'ipad Apple n'est pas garanti.

Je leur signale, la caissiere contacte le vendeur, puis le directeur..... resultat, c'est possible avec l'ipad mais avec garantie de 2 ans !!!! bien sûr 89 euros !!!

Je leur dit non, a ce moment là, je prend l'ipad sans l'assurance (dés fois que ça pourrais passer)...ils veulent pas !

J'ai demandé le remboursement.... faut pas deconner , c'est vraiment abusé, limite forcer la vente de leur assurance.

Je suis dégoutté, je l'avais quasiment en main 

Pas près de me revoir chez darty


----------



## Thr_ju (25 Mars 2011)

A ouais j'avoue que c'est limite scandaleux cette histoire. Ils profitent de la rupture de stock imminente pour vendre leurs assurances. Et le pire c'est qu'ils vont surement les vendre!


----------



## Sipadan (25 Mars 2011)

Bizarre l'histoire d'assurance en plus, je ne pense pas que ce soit la politique globale Darty puisque je n'ai pas eu ce problème. La garantie Apple de base est 12 mois comprise avec l'achat.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2011)

C'est surtout illégal. Mais bon, comme ils savent que tu ne vas pas porter plainte pour ça, ils en profitent.


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

pas d'ipad2 pour moi 

Bon, en même temps, j'ai craqué pour un mba 11" il y a 15 jours...et puis déjà un ipad1...


----------



## badboy71 (25 Mars 2011)

Pas d'iPad 2 pour moi non plus, il devait en recevoir 11 dans le boulanger a coté de chez moi et malheureusement ils en ont reçu aucun.

Du coup je devrais l'avoir le 1er Avril.


----------



## Req75 (28 Mars 2011)

La vente liée/forcée est INTERDITE en France !

Pour ma part, 45 minutes d'attente dans un Saturn et je suis reparti avec mon iPad sous le bras  (50 iPad en stock tous modèles confondus, pour presque autant de clients). C'est clair que sur ce coup là, il valait mieux privilégier d'autres réseaux de distribution que les Apple Store.


----------



## pepes003 (28 Mars 2011)

Moi, je n'ai que les forums pour rêver...

Je vis dans une ville de taille "moyenne" au coeur de l'Auvergne.
_(350e ville française en terme démographique sur 36000)
_
Nous avons ici qu'UN seul revendeur agréé Apple (avec corner Apple dédié) et devinez quoi?
Ben... 0 iPad2 dispo le jour de sa sortie... (centre culturel Leclerc)

*Raison du vendeur *: "...euh... ben vous savez... c'est très rare d'en avoir... seul les quelques boutiques Apple Store et 2ou3 FNAC ont eu la chance d'en avoir... J'ai même pas réussi à avoir un modèle d'expo..."
*Ok ok, et votre délai d'appro* : "...euh... ben vous savez... c'est très difficile de vous donner cette information... je pense qu'il faut tabler sur 2 à 3 semaines..."


Mouais... A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que l'Allier est le seul département où l'iPad2 n'a pas débarqué.
Ou alors, le quotient de négo' de ce responsable de rayon est proche du zéro absolu.


Quoiqu'il en soit, content pour vous les gars


----------



## sergio (28 Mars 2011)

Bon ben ca y est !!!! je l'ai !! enfin presque...  il est aux US encore et arrive mardi à Paris 

Quelle galère pour en trouver un !  En france c'est rupture de stock totale, mais figurez vous qu'aux US aussi !!!  Mon frère qui y va tous les mois pour le boulot, dans le CT pas tres loin de NY, a appeler une quinzaine d'Apple Store  (ceux de NY et tous ceux du CT) et ils étaient tous en rupture de stock !  Aucun iPad !  Et on lui disait, nous sommes livrés au compte goute, et dès le matin a 7h il y a la queue devant le magasin alors que celui-ci ouvre à 10H...    Décourageant.   Lorsqu'il m'a dit ca samedi, je me suis résigné à ne pas avoir mon iPad avant un bon moment...  

Et finalement non, il a été trop fort mon frangin... lol  il a appelé un autre Apple Store du CT et la on lui a dit, demain on devrait avoir une livraison, je vous conseille de venir tôt si vous voulez en avoir.
Ce dimanche il a donc pris sa voiture, est parti à l'AS et la il y a avait une dizaine de personnes faisant la queue, 1H avant l'ouverture... il s'installe dans la file d'attente et la un gentil employé du magasin vient lui demander quel modèle d'iPad il souhaite : le blanc 32Go Wifi..  pas de chance il ne reste que des "noirs"  tanpis !! je lui avait dit de ne pas bloquer sur une question de couleur ! lol  On lui donne un ticket avec un numéro et la référence du modèle ! et voila ! il m'appelle et me dit ! c'est bon ! dans une heure j'ai ton iPad !!  SUPER     Pour info le magasin en avait reçu 12 !  Tous les AS de NY n'en avaient pas d'iPad ! hallucinant 3 semaines après le lancement... 
En tout cas je trop content ! j'ai vraiment hâte de l'avoir cette semaine !

Pour info à Paris il y en a plus du tout d'iPad et aucun magasin est en mesure de vous dire quand il sera livré à nouveau. A la fnac sans réservation ce n'est pas avant Mai ! du délire...  Moi je le voulais pour mes vacances mi avril !  
A l'apple store pas de date annoncée non plus, les vendeur vous conseille d'appeler tous les jours et vous donne la carte du magasin. 

J'ai de la chance que mon frère bosse aux US, je sais que ce n'est pas bien niveau "douane" désolé, mais je le veux mon iPad et il ne s'agit en rien d'un marché gris.

Bon courage à tous ce qui sont encore à la recherche de leur iPad, j'espère que vous trouverez rapidement votre bonheur !


----------



## Thr_ju (28 Mars 2011)

Wahou!

Je pensais pas qu'il y aurait une telle rupture de stock. Maintenant est-ce du à un réel engouement, où à un faible approvisionnement? ...

@pepes003: Désolé pour toi. Il ne te reste plus qu'à le commander en ligne. En même temps c'est le prix à payer pour avoir une meilleure qualité de vie que moi pauvre parisien.


----------



## locutus (28 Mars 2011)

Message pour DavidCaro2 ... Darty Cherbourg des gros enfoi....

Voici le mail que j'ai fait au service client Darty suite à ma mésaventure de vendredi :



> Bonjour ... Je vous écris pour vous signaler des méthodes de vente particulièrement douteuses chez Darty Cherbourg concernant l'iPad 2.
> 
> En consommateur discipliné, je me présente le vendredi 25 Mars à 11h du matin au magasin de Darty Cherbourg pour réserver un modèle d'iPad 2 (32Go Noir) pour être certain de l'avoir à 17h. La réservation se fait sans aucun problème, le vendeur me donne même un coupon de réservation, et me certifie que personne d'autre ne pourra l'acheter que moi.
> 
> ...



J'ai limite envie de faire un gros foin chez Darty la !!!


----------



## davidcaro2 (28 Mars 2011)

Je t'ai envoyé un message privé.
Limite, faudrait y aller ensemble et demander des explications (et pousser une gueulante)


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2011)

Darty gagne des sous en vendant les assurances, pas le reste. Donc, normal qu'ils privilégient ce type d'acheteur prêt a protéger son appareil coûte que coûte.

Comme c'est la maison mère qui force ce genre de pratique liée, je ne pense pas que vous obteniez gain de cause.

À la Fnac, il n'y a pas de ce omissions par vendeurs, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Flo06 (28 Mars 2011)

En rentrant du boulot je passe ce soir chez l'APR de Nice et demande à tout hasard si ils ont le précieux en stock... 
Réponse : "Oui bien sûr on en a reçu 30 cet après midi ! Vous penchez pour quel modèle ?" (je m'y attendais pas du tout vu la queue qu'il y avait vendredi pour le lancement)

Du coup je me retrouve avec un bel iPad 2 noir WiFi 32go ^^
Comme quoi ça dépend vraiment des revendeurs et du coin dans lequel on se trouve...


----------



## Thr_ju (28 Mars 2011)

Flo06 a dit:


> En rentrant du boulot je passe ce soir chez l'APR de Nice et demande à tout hasard si ils ont le précieux en stock...
> Réponse : "Oui bien sûr on en a reçu 30 cet après midi ! Vous penchez pour quel modèle ?" (je m'y attendais pas du tout vu la queue qu'il y avait vendredi pour le lancement)
> 
> Du coup je me retrouve avec un bel iPad noir WiFi 32go ^^
> Comme quoi ça dépend vraiment des revendeurs et du coin dans lequel on se trouve...




Joli coup de bol! 

Il m'est arrivé la même chose chez mon APR pour l'iPad 1. Moi qui passais juste pour le voir car il était en rupture dans tous les magasins de Paris: "Je suppose que vous en avez plus en stock?" le gars: "Il m'en reste 1, un WiFi 32G" juste celui que je voulais... ça fait plaisir...


----------



## jegolu (29 Mars 2011)

iPad 2 32 Go 3G Noir commandé en fin d'après-midi vendredi sur Darty.com
Livré ce matin


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Mars 2011)

Féloches!


----------



## kiks (29 Mars 2011)

IPad blanc 16Go wifi+3G acheté cet après-midi chez RSI Paris 17
Je téléphone RSI par hasard pour savoir si il n'y aurait pas un iPad2 en stock?

"mais si monsieur, nous avons justement une réservation annulée!..."
"Bougez pas, j'arrive tout de suite"

Et voilà


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mars 2011)

kiks a dit:


> IPad blanc 16Go wifi+3G acheté cet après-midi chez RSI Paris 17
> Je téléphone RSI par hasard pour savoir si il n'y aurait pas un iPad2 en stock?
> 
> "mais si monsieur, nous avons justement une réservation annulée!..."
> ...



J'espère pour toi qu'il n'a pas ce(s) défaut(s) que beaucoup rencontrent !


----------



## kiks (30 Mars 2011)

Hé bien,
pas de trace de colle ou fuite de lumière, pas d'écran jaune, par contre à la première ouverture de photobooth, il y avait des "artefacts" sur l'image qui apparaissaient en fonction de la luminosité.

Après la mise à jour et redémarrage, plus rien. Mais bon, de toute manière j'ai pris un applecare


----------



## Raccer (30 Mars 2011)

Hier soir à 21 heure j'ai utilisé la réservation qu'apple a mit en fonction. J'ai réussi à réserver un iPad WiFi 16 GB Blanc (seul Wifi dispo).

Je vais le chercher aujourd'hui !!


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Euh... Sur l'Apple store en ligne? Tu peux réserver?


----------



## cherbourg (30 Mars 2011)

Perso j'ai eu le mien le vendredi même, j'avais réservé à la Fnac Champs Elysées 2 semaines plus tôt.
La Fnac a été super pro, avec une queue séparée pour ceux qui avaient leur attestation de réservation à la main. Arrivé à 16h45, je suis reparti à 17h15 avec la machine sous le bras.
J'ai acheté la smart cover que j'ai retournée dès le lendemain : beurk, je vais faire un thread dessus.
Sinon, je n'ai pas installé de jeux dessus donc je ne peux pas parler de la carte graphique "9 x plus rapid" comme dirait Steve Jobs. En revanche, je n'ai pas trouvé la super vitesse de réaction par rapport à l'iPad 1 qu'on nous avait promise.


----------



## Raccer (30 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Euh... Sur l'Apple store en ligne? Tu peux réserver?


 
Depuis hier oui. Si tu va sur le apple store de ton choix. Moi ici dans la ville de Québec et bien il y en a qu'un donc...

Tu clique sur réservé sous iPad 2, tu choisi encore ton magasin puis tu choisi le produit que tu veux selon la disponibilité et tu passe le chercher le lendemain.

Apple à instorer cela pour éliminer les files d'attente le matin.


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Bon, moi j'ai le mien mais c'est bien qu'ils aient prévu ça...


----------



## Raccer (30 Mars 2011)

J'arrive tout juste d'aller chercher le mien. Tout c'est déroulé super facilement. J'ai remarqué du coup que s'était le dernier qui restait pour aujourd'hui mais les "stock" arrive un peu tout les jours...


----------

